# New 2014 250Rs



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

After a couple of years of planning and searching, we are finally the proud owners of a new 250RS! Picked the unit up from Holman's RV in Batavia, OH on Wednesday. It was a windy 10 hours of driving home but after several tanks of gas, we are parked in the driveway. I rushed in a little on the purchase but, after reading about the changes Keystone has made to the rear slide models, I felt it necessary to get one of the last of the old build year campers that remained on the lot. This site has proved to be invaluable in our research and eventual purchase of the camper. 
Thanks again for the great info on this site!

-Kevin


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats and enjoy your new Outback!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the newOutback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Waunacamper (Sep 30, 2013)

Congratulations on your new camper! How did the PDI go for you?

Bernie


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

Waunacamper said:


> Congratulations on your new camper! How did the PDI go for you?
> 
> Bernie


Bernie,

Things went pretty well, just a few cosmetic issues was all I was able to find. My brother is more particular than I am and we both looked the unit over meticulously. I'm sure I will some things as we use it but I think they did a pretty good job of prepping the rv. Those guys have it down to a science at the dealership. There is no wasted movement. We spent the night and got out of there around 9:30. We faced some pretty fierce winds coming back over the plains in Indiana and Illinois. I was glad I went ahead with the reese dual cam setup from the beginning. We are planning a couple if cold weather trips before Christmas to christen it.

Kevin


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new camper :clapping:you and family will enjoy this floor plan.


----------



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

We bought the same model in Oct and we love it! Just delivered it to a custom shop last week to make the dinette a pedestal table and install an outside stove vent.


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

Kevin and Sheri said:


> We bought the same model in Oct and we love it! Just delivered it to a custom shop last week to make the dinette a pedestal table and install an outside stove vent.


I'm glad you are enjoying your new camper! I would suggest you really check the area inside the sink cabinet and under the stove for a potential leak before the warranty is out. If you haven't yet, see my thread labeled "Leak!" I found another member here with the same trouble on a '15 model 250TRS. They seem to have cut the hole too big for at least some of the outdoor kitchens and people are having leaks due to this issue. Spray that area with water for at least 5 minutes and check for any water. It would be a good idea to remove that piece of filler plywood that covers up the sink drain under the oven to get a good look. I have mine in the shop right now for repair.

-Kevin


----------



## Rrc&kyc (Jan 30, 2012)

Kevin glad the trip was safe. and congrats on the new camper. You will love it! we bought our 21rs from Holman's RV however, we got lucky as we only live 1 mile from the dealership


----------



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

Pop up graduate said:


> We bought the same model in Oct and we love it! Just delivered it to a custom shop last week to make the dinette a pedestal table and install an outside stove vent.


I'm glad you are enjoying your new camper! I would suggest you really check the area inside the sink cabinet and under the stove for a potential leak before the warranty is out. If you haven't yet, see my thread labeled "Leak!" I found another member here with the same trouble on a '15 model 250TRS. They seem to have cut the hole too big for at least some of the outdoor kitchens and people are having leaks due to this issue. Spray that area with water for at least 5 minutes and check for any water. It would be a good idea to remove that piece of filler plywood that covers up the sink drain under the oven to get a good look. I have mine in the shop right now for repair.

-Kevin
[/quote]
Kevin,
Thanks for the heads up. Haven't seen any leaks yet...I've been washing it after every trip.


----------



## Waunacamper (Sep 30, 2013)

Kevin, thanks for the heads up also. I have the same camper bought just before you from Holman last October. It has been a great camper for us, we just love it. I just ran outside to check mine, all is well, doesn't look like hole is too big and no signs of leaks. Only issue is the electric tongue jack suddenly started making grinding noises a few weeks ago. Called my local CW dealer and they got me right in to check it out. Was expecting the usual hassle "you didn't buy from us" but they were great. Totally surprised! They have a new jack on order and said when it comes in they will get me right in. Also just a note that I have seen no signs of fading on the brown front cap yet, (fingers crossed).

Bernie


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

Waunacamper said:


> Kevin, thanks for the heads up also. I have the same camper bought just before you from Holman last October. It has been a great camper for us, we just love it. I just ran outside to check mine, all is well, doesn't look like hole is too big and no signs of leaks. Only issue is the electric tongue jack suddenly started making grinding noises a few weeks ago. Called my local CW dealer and they got me right in to check it out. Was expecting the usual hassle "you didn't buy from us" but they were great. Totally surprised! They have a new jack on order and said when it comes in they will get me right in. Also just a note that I have seen no signs of fading on the brown front cap yet, (fingers crossed).
> 
> Bernie


Bernie,

I think I can tell you what caused that grinding noise. Did you get the same model as a replacement? If so, make sure you cover it with a plastic bag when stored outside. Rain had gotten in under the bubble level cap that they use to cover the manual crank access hole. the gear mechanism is just below and water is funneled into that hole. It was basically rusting the gears and causing them to bind. Mine was completely inoperable. I took the top off and removed the gears, cleaned them up and regressed everything. Works fine again, but it's obvious that water will continue to get in there unless something else is covering it. Maybe a better gasket would work also.

-Kevin


----------



## Waunacamper (Sep 30, 2013)

Pop up graduate said:


> Kevin, thanks for the heads up also. I have the same camper bought just before you from Holman last October. It has been a great camper for us, we just love it. I just ran outside to check mine, all is well, doesn't look like hole is too big and no signs of leaks. Only issue is the electric tongue jack suddenly started making grinding noises a few weeks ago. Called my local CW dealer and they got me right in to check it out. Was expecting the usual hassle "you didn't buy from us" but they were great. Totally surprised! They have a new jack on order and said when it comes in they will get me right in. Also just a note that I have seen no signs of fading on the brown front cap yet, (fingers crossed).
> 
> Bernie


Bernie,

I think I can tell you what caused that grinding noise. Did you get the same model as a replacement? If so, make sure you cover it with a plastic bag when stored outside. Rain had gotten in under the bubble level cap that they use to cover the manual crank access hole. the gear mechanism is just below and water is funneled into that hole. It was basically rusting the gears and causing them to bind. Mine was completely inoperable. I took the top off and removed the gears, cleaned them up and regressed everything. Works fine again, but it's obvious that water will continue to get in there unless something else is covering it. Maybe a better gasket would work also.

-Kevin
[/quote]


----------



## Waunacamper (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi Kevin,
The replacement looks different and doesn't have the bubble level on top, guess they discovered the problem. Now I will have to add bubble levels. I thought of taking it apart also but being under warranty yet I let them decide what to do. I tried to see if they would let me upgrade and pay the difference but no dice. They only allow factory replacements. Oh well, we love the trailer otherwise.


----------

